# Problème d'installation des programmes open source.



## ced44 (27 Août 2008)

Bonjour,
Après avoir regarder pas mal de post sur ce site et après moultes manipulations sur mon mac book, je viens vers vous pour que vous m'aidiez à résoudre mon problème.

En effet, j'ai téléchargé open office et gimp avec les bonnes versions correspondantes à mon macbook (Mac OSX version 10.5.4).
Mais voila lorsque je veux les installer un problème se pose: je glisse bien mon logiciel vers application et lorsque je veux le lancer... RIEN. enfin si juste GIMP ou OPEN OFFICE de noter dans ma barre du haut a gauche juste à coté de la pomme !!! excusez moi par avance mais je débute sur MAC.
Alors me direz vous, c'est normal tu n'a pas le X11 d'installer c'est pour ça que ça ne se lance pas! hé bien si le X11 est bien installer et le programme se lance puisque le nom du programme s'affiche en haut et dans le dock l'icone apparait mais rien de plus!!!!!
Y a t il une manipulation que je ne connait pas à faire avec les logiciel open source ?
SVP aidez moi j'ai besoin de toute urgence d'utiliser ces deux logiciels!!

Merci d'avance de votre aide.


----------



## ntx (27 Août 2008)

Déjà MB = Intel : prend la version 3 d'OO, elle n'a plus besoin de X11. De même, NeoOffice fait la même chose que OO sans X11.

Ensuite, dans la console tu dois avoir la raison du plantage des applications au démarrage, il y a quand même de fortes chances que X11 en soit la cause.

Pour Gimp je passe, mais j'espère que tu l'as déjà utilisé parce que, dans l'urgence, c'est plutôt une usine à gaz ce truc.


----------



## ced44 (28 Août 2008)

apparemment OO3 n'existe pas la version la plus récente étant OO 2.4 !
Mais pour Gimp je n'ai aucunes solution et ça m'embête un peu car il faut que je l'utilise (je connais très bien le logiciel photoshop donc ça devrais le faire avec GIMP si il veut bien se lancer un jour !!! HELP ME.

en attendant merci quand même NTX d'avoir essayé de résoudre mon problème.


----------



## ericb2 (28 Août 2008)

@ced44

Franchement, essayer de faire croire que la version 3 d'OpenOffice.org n'existe pas, c'est un peu gros  

D'ailleurs, la RC devrait sortir aujourd'hui ou demain   (sinon lundi )


----------



## ced44 (28 Août 2008)

ça va comme je l'ai dit dans mon premier post je ne suis pas un expert mais plutot un débutant ! j'ai juste lu sur un autre forum que la version 3 d'OO devrait sortir en septembre !
pas la peine de chambrer comme ça .
Je viens sur ce forum pour résoudre un problème et donner une réponse que je pensais correcte.
Merci quand meme pour l'info je vais donc essayer de télécharger OO 3 en français.


----------



## bananafighter (28 Août 2008)

ced44 a dit:


> Merci quand meme pour l'info je vais donc essayer de télécharger OO 3 en français.



Je te conseille plutôt NeoOffice, plus souple à utiliser et mieux intégré à Mac OS X.
Pour ce qui est du Gimp, un portage 100% Mac OS X est en développement. La plus stable est la version X11. Perso j'utilise la 2.4.6 Leopard/Intel, et je n'ai jamais eu de problème.
tu la trouvera ici : http://darwingimp.sourceforge.net/download.html


----------



## ntx (28 Août 2008)

ced44 a dit:


> je connais très bien le logiciel photoshop donc ça devrais le faire avec GIMP si il veut bien se lancer un jour !!! HELP ME.


Toi tu n'as pas vu à quoi ressemblait l'interface de Gimp :rateau: Ca n'a rien à voir avec PS, c'est préhistorique


----------



## Thierry6 (28 Août 2008)

ced44 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Après avoir regarder pas mal de post sur ce site et après moultes manipulations sur mon mac book, je viens vers vous pour que vous m'aidiez à résoudre mon problème.
> 
> En effet, j'ai téléchargé open office et gimp avec les bonnes versions correspondantes à mon macbook (Mac OSX version 10.5.4).
> ...



quand tu as lancé X11 et que tu as l'icone dans le dock, as tu bien accès aux menus Applications, Edition Fenêtre et Aide ?

si oui, va dans Applications et essaye de lancer le  Terminal
si tu peux le lancer, tape dedans par exemple  xeyes
et dis nous si voit apparaître quelque chose ?


----------

